# Colorado ACA State Cyclocross Championships Lyons, CO this weekend



## libertine (Dec 5, 2007)

It has recently been announced that the CO State Cross finals will be held in Lyons on Sunday Dec. 9th. Up until Monday night, they had not decided on a venue and with a little work by a small group here in Lyons, we were able to get them to choose our town. We have the makings for a great course and with Sponsors like Redstone Cyclery and Oskar Blues, you can be sure it will be worth the drive.

Check out www.americancycling.org for further details. Just down the street Oskar Blues Brewery & Cajun Grill will offer a free beer with your race number at the local restaurant & will have live music 6 till 9 after the event.

Special thanks to boulderracing.com for giving us a look and Lyons Park and Rec for making it happen. 

See you in Lyons,

cm


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Looks like the weather will be cold and even snowy. Sweet.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

how'd it go?

I got stuck at work and didn't get to race:cryin: really my own fault though as I lost track of time and didn't leave soon enough....:mad2:


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

bsaunder said:


> how'd it go?
> 
> I got stuck at work and didn't get to race:cryin: really my own fault though as I lost track of time and didn't leave soon enough....:mad2:


Unless you are posting from the future, you're still OK. Its tomorrow morning...


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

SenorBlanco said:


> Unless you are posting from the future, you're still OK. Its tomorrow morning...


ok - I got hit with the stupid bar a few too many times apparently; I've had it in my head that it was this Sat. for the past month and have plans with my daughter that I won't break for tomorrow. I got in a good ride this evening though, so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

bsaunder said:


> ok - I got hit with the stupid bar a few too many times apparently; I've had it in my head that it was this Sat. for the past month and have plans with my daughter that I won't break for tomorrow. I got in a good ride this evening though, so I don't feel too bad.


Plans with the daughter trump cycling, and I'm assuming the conditions were frigid and icy over there today. I opted for turns in the pow.


----------



## libertine (Dec 5, 2007)

certainly where other options, 'twas a good one though. Check out some vibes from the day in Lyons. It really was a great day for rocky mountain cx.

Check it out. or Here


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

It was cold but a heck of a lot of fun!

big thanks to Boulder Racing, sponsors and the Town of Lyons!

(photo from JP Robb of RMSS)


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

cool slideshow from a friend of mine...
http://www.steve-z.com/slideshows/state_cross07/

if you surf through his site you'll find a cool series from the Redline Cup with horner doing an endo in the barriers


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the link!


----------

